# New little babies!



## Bluefirepegasus (Nov 13, 2007)

Ever had an orchid you lusted after for a while and finally get it? Well, oh my oh my I have finally acquired phrag schlimii 'wilcox'. Somebody here showed me a picture of it and it was love at first sight. I had checked online and the prices were crazy! At the atlanta orchid show I ran into a gentleman that offered me a piece of his! I got a huge plant division...with luck I might even have it still supporting the flowers and buds if I do it right.....for a wonderful price! 

I also bought another very affordable yellow paph hybrid. It has a huge yellow flower with a pocketed lip. I have never seen anything like it! One bud on the way and hopefully it will keep going! 

Man I love being addicted to orchids! :rollhappy:

Bluefirepegasus


----------



## Corbin (Nov 13, 2007)

Post some pictures please.


----------



## goldenrose (Nov 13, 2007)

pictures, pictures, please - don't torture us!


----------



## NYEric (Nov 13, 2007)

Although it's beautiful it's still not schlimii. Enjoy your plant and good luck.


----------



## Bluefirepegasus (Nov 13, 2007)

I will try and get these pictrures in. i am not very good at manipulating pictures. The little pink one is wilcox and the yellow one is the new paph I got. 

Bluefirepegasus


----------



## Bluefirepegasus (Nov 13, 2007)

Sigh...I hate trying to resize. I can't get my photos down to the size appropriate for the forum. I am sorry guys. When my friend who knows how to do it comes over I will have him help me. Gah...so frustrating! :sob:

Bluefirepegasus


----------



## Corbin (Nov 14, 2007)

Go on the web and down load infranview. It is free.  I have used it for years on different computers. It is a very fast picture viewer and handles almost all formats. It also has a resize function that is ultra simple to use.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 14, 2007)

IRFanview!


----------



## Leo Schordje (Nov 14, 2007)

The plant awarded as Phrag schlimii 'Wilcox' (I forget HCC or AM/AOS) anyway, this plant, is really a hybrid. Most beleive it is Phrag Cardinale, some believe it is Phrag Sedenii, there are a couple other possibilities. Please DO NOT refer to this plant as Phrag schlimii, it is not that species. Change your tag. Label it Phrag hybrid, or call it Phrag Cardinale as most growers do. This was an error made over 40 years ago and it still keeps popping up. Keep the information that it was originally shown as schlimii 'Wilcox' but it simply is not schlimii. Same situation with the plant known as schlimii 'Birchwood' both are likely divisions of the same clone. Anyway. It is a lovely hybrid. Makes a wonderfull display plant. Enjoy it for what it is; a hybrid.


----------



## Corbin (Nov 15, 2007)

NYEric said:


> IRFanview!



my bad.


----------



## Bluefirepegasus (Nov 19, 2007)

Hmm...thanks for the info. I will do some research about the name thing. I will also look into the picture thing. 

Bluefirepegasus


----------

